# Are Bulk Apothecary EOs and FOs stronger than Bramberry's??



## narnia (Dec 12, 2015)

I was on a chat with BA and they are telling me that their FO and EOs are concentrated and much stronger than BBs or others so that I need only a fraction of the amount that is listed in the BB fragrance calculator.  

Has anyone experienced this to be true?  Are BA's FOs and EOs stronger than BB's or anyone else's?

I have bought EOs and FOs from BA and am desperate to know what amount of scents to use ASAP, as I need to make a lot of soap for Christmas!! :?  Because of what they told me (if true), I can't use the BB frgrance calculator so I am so lost!!

Sorry...did not noticee that I had misspelled Brambleberry....
Don't all the vendors buy from the same sources?  I can't imagine that BA would have stronger scenting products than anyone else, so that one can't even follow a standard....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2015)

To clarify, are you talking about usage rates in M&P? If it's for Christmas, cp or hp is not going to work at all.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have not found BA to be stronger than BB, or any other vendor for that matter. They seem comparable, but I would just use a recommended usage rate for eo's. Or scan conversations here, I'm sure there has been discussion on their fragrances and eo's before that might help you gauge percentages. Also the scent review forum would be a good place to check.

That being said, the Gentleman is correct, any hp or cp soap would not be ready in time for Christmas.


----------



## traderbren (Dec 13, 2015)

I also have not found BA's fragrance oils to be any stronger than other fragrance oils. I tend to use them only in my lotion bars or spray conditioner since I only use a little in those. 

Plus another agreement that HP or CP will not be ready for Xmas. Both take a *minimum* of 4-6 weeks for cure.


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes...I know about cure times.  I am giving to people who have the fortitude to wait.
Thank you Jules and Traderbren!  I just could not imagine that they would have the corner on the market for being the most potent....especially since the prices are pretty comparable to BB...even slightly less.

I think I will just use BB's fragrance calculator as a guide.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 13, 2015)

It's a good guide, just make sure to follow individual IFRA maximum levels for any FO since it can vary by supplier. 

Example: Mad Oil's Home for the Holidays (a spicy apple FO) has a max of 1% in soap. Most FOs have an max level of at least 5%. http://www.madoils.com/products/home-for-the-holidays-fragrance

I use that FO, but I blend it with another one to keep within the allowable limit. If you aren't sure, contact the supplier and ask them (1) What is the IFRA max rate? (2) What rate do you recommend in CP soap?

If they cannot/will not answer those questions - I do not do business with them.


----------



## narnia (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmmmm...who knew??!!  I am learning so much from you all!!  You guys are a wonderful generous group!


----------

